# NTPd - Minimize time to switch from POOL sync to LOCAL



## omahmoud (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi,

I am using FreeBSD v12 along with NTPd service to work as an NTP server for local PCs and servers on a LAN. In most cases the setup for demo purposes so the NTP server may not access the internet, so couldn't SYNC time from POOL servers configured in /etc/ntp.conf and needed to SYNC local server clock, so the uncommented the following two lines:

server 127.127.1.0
fudge 127.127.1.0 stratum 10

I found out that the NTP service doesn't respond to NTP requests from local PCs for about 5 minutes until the local server is selected.

My question is how can I control and minimize the time the server would take to select the local server clock is the NTP server clock?

Thanks,
Omar


----------

